# Amsoil Recommendation



## MackNCheese (Jan 19, 2020)

Looking at getting a 14 CTD this week. What oil are you guys running in your engine and transmission? I like amsoil and rotella products. Have actually only ran amsoil in toys and lawn equipment, so running it in a vehicle will be different for me. Just looking for what people like and recommend. I appreciate you guys!


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

We discussed this before in the other thread.

Amsoil recommends you use the DHD 5w30, which surprisingly isn't a Dexos 2 oil. DHD 5w30 is a CK-4/SN lube so it has reduced ZDDP and sulfated ash of 0.91

You can use any CK-4 or CJ-4 oil in these cars. 5w30 or 10w30 depending on your ambient temperature conditions in winter. Synthetic 10w oils are good to 0F. These cars have fuel dilution due to the DPF regeneration strategy so a thicker 10w30 or 5w40 is also a good idea so it stays in grade throughout the whole 7500 miles.

The CK-4 and CJ-4 oils have higher Anti-Wear additives in addition to enhanced soot dispersion and detergent qualities.

You can also use a C3 or Dexos 2 oil in 5w30, 5w40 or 0w40 if you care less about the engine protection and more focused about extending the life of the emissions system. Youll need 5 quarts of oil.

The Opel engine has a cartridge style filter, you must remove the filter assembly while the drain plug is out. The filter assembly holds about 0.5 to 1 quart of oil. If you remove this after the drain plug is tightened you will not get all of the old oil out during the change and potentially could overfill the engine.

I need to change my transmission fluid soon, I'm gonna order the Signature series fuel efficient synthetic ATF. 7.4 quarts is required for the fill


----------



## MackNCheese (Jan 19, 2020)

I understand where you're coming from. Still have a hard time seeing what other people are using and the support to get away from Dexos2. I did see others using the same oil in their transmission. Wish there was a better oil thread on here about what oil people are using.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Money. There are a good selection of oils which probably meet Dexos 2 but simply don't pay or take the time.

In addition there is a division between Europe and NA when it comes to modern oil development and what is considered acceptable. With newer formulations this isn't quite as true. But this was a big reason why some common oils are not Dexos 1 or 2.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

I already told you most people use whatever the bulk oil the dealer uses or buys the Dexos 2 that walmart sells.

Dexos 2 isn't a real hard spec to meet. There are even some synthetic blends that can be Labeled as Dexos 2, not even full synthetic.

It ain't rocket science. All modern diesels have the same basic requirements. Anti-Wear, Friction reduction, Soot control and detergency. Some oils focus on engine protection and others focus on emssions system protection. Take your pick, but you can only choose one.


----------



## MackNCheese (Jan 19, 2020)

I understand you have said what you have, but I am seeking other input as well. I am a researcher and do just that. I want to find someone that has used x amsoil product for xx,xxx miles and has had great results. I am more of an engine guy than an emissions guy.


----------



## MackNCheese (Jan 19, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> Money. There are a good selection of oils which probably meet Dexos 2 but simply don't pay or take the time.
> 
> In addition there is a division between Europe and NA when it comes to modern oil development and what is considered acceptable. With newer formulations this isn't quite as true. But this was a big reason why some common oils are not Dexos 1 or 2.


I will have to take this into consideration as well as Diesel4Ever's statements.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

I don't think you need the Amsoil signature series unless you plan on extending out past 7500 miles. SS uses amsoil's best base oils which are supposed to last for 1yr or 25K miles. Kinda overkill for a 7500 mile oil change interval.

I use the Renewable Lubricants Biosyn SHP HD in 10w40. It's a CJ-4 lubricant primarily made from Esterfied Vegetable oils (Corn, Canola, Soy, Etc). http://renewablelube.com/files/3014/8977/5452/Bio-SynXtra_HD_Plus_SHP_SAE_10W30_Motor_Oil_LA.pdf 

In my experience, Biosyn in a diesel engine, is good for 10k miles or one year of use. I've also used Mobil Delvac ESP in 5w40.

There is also Delvac ESP 5w30 and Delvac LE 5w30 which are CK-4/SN lubes. A similar formula to the Amsoil DHD 5w30 mentioned in the previous post.


----------



## MackNCheese (Jan 19, 2020)

I do have some experience with Delvac on Cat C32 engines. I see they do have a Dexos2 5W-30. Just up in the air. Have heard so much about amsoil, but also don't want to destroy emissions or engine! I wish it was still easy to delete and the EPA didn't lay the smack down.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

There is no Delvac that is Dexos 2. There is a Mobil 1 ESP in 5w30 and 0w40 that's Dexos 2 but it's not a Heavy Duty Engine OIl like Delvac. Mobil 1 ESP is for passenger cars that are diesels like VW TDIs, Cruzes and 2.8 Duramax trucks. Mobil 1 ESP = Emissions System Protection 

Delvac ESP is a different oil. 

Your not going to destroy the emissions or engine. Don't be so dramatic.


----------



## MackNCheese (Jan 19, 2020)

Generally speaking, I appreciate your help, but you're rather pushy for helping others. I simply want to converse with other people of similar interests. I also want to protect my new investment by doing right to it. And you are correct. I misread their website. I clicked the delvac. I have read the ESP and understand that most people like it. Thanks for your time man. Hoping someone here has used amsoil still.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Yeah sure no problem. Just trying to explain all this stuff in a simple way and what different acronmyms mean. Sorry if it wasn't well received.

If you decide to go with any Amsoil products, I know a guy who is a dealer and if you use his referral number on any Amsoil products > $100 he will refund your 6 month PC membership cost. So you get 25% off, free shipping and a free PC membership. Send me a Private message and I'll give you his contact information. Good luck in your search...


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

ive used the cheapest c3 oil i could find for all my oil changes....mostly total ineo 5w30

ive used the motorcraft xt8qaw for the trans, its the cheapest i can find


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm approaching 93K without any problems, Always pennsoil (dexos 2 bought at Walmart for $22 for 5 quart jug) with about 10% life left on oil monitor.


----------



## MackNCheese (Jan 19, 2020)

mkohan said:


> I'm approaching 93K without any problems, Always pennsoil (dexos 2 bought at Walmart for $22 for 5 quart jug) with about 10% life left on oil monitor.


You've had it since new?


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

MackNCheese said:


> You've had it since new?


Yep


----------



## MackNCheese (Jan 19, 2020)

Is that the euro blend


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

MackNCheese said:


> Is that the euro blend


yes 

Pennzoil Platinum Euro L 5W-30 Full Synthetic Motor Oil, 5 qt


----------



## MackNCheese (Jan 19, 2020)

mkohan said:


> yes
> Pennzoil Platinum Euro L 5W-30 Full Synthetic Motor Oil, 5 qt


I appreciate your input and time!


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

If you're going to change it every 7500 miles or so, just go with the Penzoil Euro L from Walmart, because it's the most economical way to get dependable protection for 7500 miles. 

If your emissions system is intact, don't go with anything that's not Dexos2 or C3, or exceeds those specs. You will see cascading sensor failures and/or DPF problems. I took my vehicle to the dealer for the 4 free services when it was new, and they filled with a Mobil 0w-30 (there was no Mobil 0w-30 with a Dexos2 or C3 or better spec in mid-2014). I ended up servicing the emissions system 5 times in the following 18 months. Once I got that all sorted out, the next 80k miles on the emissions system were trouble-free (except the DEF reservoir special coverage, which is unrelated to oil). You can find many similar accounts in the forum if you look at threads from late-2013 through 2015, when proper oil for our vehicles could be difficult to obtain. The AMSOil European 5w-30 has consistently performed well for some of our earliest and highest-mileage Cruze Diesel owners. There's also a thread out there of a Cruze that drove over 100k miles on a fill of this oil, with just filter changes and top-offs, and the last oil analysis before he changed it showed he probably could have gotten a bit longer out of it. 

If your emissions are deleted, go wild with whatever diesel oil you think will provide the best protection and the change intervals you desire.


----------



## MackNCheese (Jan 19, 2020)

I appreciate the information. The system is still intact to my knowledge. I have seen the amsoil euro 5w-30 and it is definitely on my top 3 choices. I plan on keeping the changes around 7500 to 10k. But, will also pay extra for better oil.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

I also have used the Pennzoil since my free manufacturer oil changes expired. I purchase the oil at Walmart and the filter online. Then I take the car to the dealership and they charge me $30-$40 to do the change with my materials. Crap, I just hit zero and haven't prepped for it.... I'm at 137,000 miles and have not had an emission issue since before my warranty expired. Just remember these are drivers cars and not grocery getters.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

I also replace my own DEF at the truck stop next to the big rigs. Just did it this morning because I was 200 miles from reduced speed and empty. Took 5.5 Gal and only cost $15. truckers gime the strangest looks when they see me put the DEF nozzle in the trunk :-D


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

@MackNCheese

If you are planning on keeping the emission system in place then you need to run a mid-saps (sulfated ash, phosphorus and sulfur) oil that meets Dexos2 or C3 spec.

The oil that @Diesel4Ever is talking about is probably better oil than "the wal-mart stuff" but it's going to kill your emission system. If you delete it than you can run the better stuff. But for those of use that choose to keep the emission system, we have to run a specific oil.

If @Diesel4Ever is deleted I think he should mention that in the same post where he's talking about his recommended oil. Simply stating C3 oil helps "Extending the life of the emission system" is a bit of a misnomer because some people may think it genuinely is an either or proposition, where you can have a 'better' oil but with just 'reduced life' emission system. It's not a reduced life, it's no life, the system will be killed and you will have to replace or delete it.


----------



## MackNCheese (Jan 19, 2020)

BDCCruze said:


> @MackNCheese
> 
> If you are planning on keeping the emission system in place then you need to run a mid-saps (sulfated ash, phosphorus and sulfur) oil that meets Dexos2 or C3 spec.
> 
> ...


And that is what I am trying to avoid. I see people with over 200k using Dexos2 oil. Which one? Not sure. I'm trying to get those recommendations. I do believe the CK-4 oil is better but 200k miles on dexos2 is nice. The car I am getting has 69k. I want it to last as long as I can. So I will use the recommended oil. Just want to narrow down to what best.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Plenty of people like the Pennzoil Platinum Euro L, which is Dexos 2 certified. It is what I will (finally) be putting in this upcoming oil change, since the dealer increased the price of an oil change from $50 (which I could justify, as I did not need to do it myself for one of the cars) to $99. At that point, I'll use the Euro L I bought a year or two ago...especially now that I got wheel cribs to make it simpler.

That said, it'll be interesting to see the mess it makes without the filter gutter...might have to make my own.


----------



## MackNCheese (Jan 19, 2020)

MP81 said:


> Plenty of people like the Pennzoil Platinum Euro L, which is Dexos 2 certified. It is what I will (finally) be putting in this upcoming oil change, since the dealer increased the price of an oil change from $50 (which I could justify, as I did not need to do it myself for one of the cars) to $99. At that point, I'll use the Euro L I bought a year or two ago...especially now that I got wheel cribs to make it simpler.
> 
> That said, it'll be interesting to see the mess it makes without the filter gutter...might have to make my own.


What happened to your gutter?!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Plenty of people like the Pennzoil Platinum Euro L, which is Dexos 2 certified. It is what I will (finally) be putting in this upcoming oil change, since the dealer increased the price of an oil change from $50 (which I could justify, as I did not need to do it myself for one of the cars) to $99. At that point, I'll use the Euro L I bought a year or two ago...especially now that I got wheel cribs to make it simpler.
> 
> That said, it'll be interesting to see the mess it makes without the filter gutter...might have to make my own.


spill pad ( i get free from work) or puppy pee pad, couple of those placed under the filter housing and over the a arm, collected all the oil for me, no mess....(my filter gutter is gone)


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

theres threads aboot the filter gutter....the part of it where it has a 90 degree bend then bolted to the motor.....that angle bracket cracks, then breaks, falls off and takes out your cv boot and joint....

it happened to one dude on here, then we all looked at ours, and some found cracks, mine was cracked so i removed it


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

2014 Diesel CV Joint Failure?


Today, after exiting the highway after 200+ mile drive, upon acceleration from a dead stop I heard/felt a very loud clunking/banging under the center right engine compartment. The condition only occurs on acceleration, identical noise in all forward gears. No CELs, everything running OK...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

2014 Diesel CV Joint Failure?


I'm afraid it would have been a fight had I not removed the oil drain/gutter/garbage part. ......the drain/gutter/garbage part THAT WAS DEFECTIVE, SHEARED OFF AND LAYING IN THE BELLY PAN...... Based on my experience I can say with certainty that removing the ‘culprit’ BEFORE visiting the...




www.cruzetalk.com




physically looked good....felt sturdy as i tried to wiggle it

as soon as i undid the bolt, boom it felt off....the crack was rusted so it had been cracked for a long time


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

BDCCruze said:


> @MackNCheese
> 
> If you are planning on keeping the emission system in place then you need to run a mid-saps (sulfated ash, phosphorus and sulfur) oil that meets Dexos2 or C3 spec.
> 
> ...


This isn’t true. At all. 

Most of the ash that accumulates in your DPF is from FUEL. Fuel quality and actual driving cycle are bigger contributors to DPF life than 0.002% more ash from using CJ-4 in a healthy engine that doesn’t burn oil.

I will also add that my 2011 TDI had 200k miles on it when I sold it back to VW and every oil change after the factory fill was with Delvac ESP 5w40 CJ-4. No emissions issues whatsoever except for a differential pressure sensor which needed to be replaced.

CJ-4 and CK-4 are designed for modern Diesel engines with DPF and SCR. 

My Cruze has 55k and Canyon Duramax has 30k. Both get a steady diet of CJ-4. All emissions system intact and working as designed.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

MackNCheese said:


> And that is what I am trying to avoid. I see people with over 200k using Dexos2 oil. Which one? Not sure. I'm trying to get those recommendations. I do believe the CK-4 oil is better but 200k miles on dexos2 is nice. The car I am getting has 69k. I want it to last as long as I can. So I will use the recommended oil. Just want to narrow down to what best.


I've been running Pennzoil Euro L Dexos 2 from Walmart for the past 100k miles. The dipstick is still on full after 7,500 miles so as far as I'm concerned it's doing it's job. Some of the guys here used the Amsoil Signature Series that meets the C3 and Dexos 2 spec (European Car Formula ESP) and go 20-25k per change. My thought is at the cost of that oil, you can get 2-3 normal oil changes with the Pennzoil with new filters, which I prefer. Oil changes is not just about replacing detergent and lost viscosity, it's also about draining out the contaminants that build up. Plus, 3 filters over the course of 20-25k miles is better than 1, obviously.

Stepping back to the Amsoil, for some reason their website now says to use Max Duty diesel oil, which is not the correct oil and doesn't meet the manufacturer specificiations. The saps content is almost 20% higher than C3. That must of changed recently because it wasn't recommending that oil for Cruze TDI when I looked last summer. Anyways, I wouldn't use the Diesel stuff meant for heavy trucks if you still have the emission system.


Diesel4Ever said:


> This isn’t true. At all.
> 
> Most of the ash that accumulates in your DPF is from FUEL. Fuel quality and actual driving cycle are bigger contributors to DPF life than 0.002% more ash from using CJ-4 in a healthy engine that doesn’t burn oil.
> 
> ...


I have looked at the 15w-40 Delvac ESP in the past and have thought about whether the ESP version would in fact work with the Cruze emission system. So I appreciate that you tried it and took a risk that some of us are not willing to. I'm just not going to risk it though since it's my only vehicle and Diesel's are very expensive to repair. And because everyone's engine is worn differently I just disagree with you that it should be the first recommendation to make to someone that is unsure or perhaps less experienced. I think the first recommendation is to always follow the manufacturers recommendation. If someone like yourself has more experience and understands what they are doing that's fine too. I think OP should stick with what GM recommends since they built the engine and emission system.


----------



## MackNCheese (Jan 19, 2020)

@*BDCCruze*
See and that is where I got mixed up. That Amsoil reccomend DHD. I wrote them about it to get clarification. I would only do 10k for changes. I just have heard bad things about pennzoil in the past. I.E. pennsludge. But if people have used it for 100k, that is a testimony in and of itself.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

boraz said:


> theres threads aboot the filter gutter....the part of it where it has a 90 degree bend then bolted to the motor.....that angle bracket cracks, then breaks, falls off and takes out your cv boot and joint....
> 
> it happened to one dude on here, then we all looked at ours, and some found cracks, mine was cracked so i removed it


Yup. @Rivergoer lost his first, ours broke and hit the CV last year and I found it lying in the aeroshield. I removed it before going to the dealer so they didn't try and pull the same bullshit as they did on his to avoid it being warranty. 

Good idea on the pee pads...I should get a box of those just for fluid changes. I might also just put one of my funnels underneath it, as I have a few long ones.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

MackNCheese said:


> @*BDCCruze*
> See and that is where I got mixed up. That Amsoil reccomend DHD. I wrote them about it to get clarification. I would only do 10k for changes. I just have heard bad things about pennzoil in the past. I.E. pennsludge. But if people have used it for 100k, that is a testimony in and of itself.


@XtremeRevolution Can you give us Diesel guys any insight on AMSOil's change in recommendation on the oil for our engines? Does this new oil meet the specs for the 2.0L with intact emssions?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

MackNCheese said:


> @*BDCCruze*
> See and that is where I got mixed up. That Amsoil reccomend DHD. I wrote them about it to get clarification. I would only do 10k for changes. I just have heard bad things about pennzoil in the past. I.E. pennsludge. But if people have used it for 100k, that is a testimony in and of itself.


Pennzoil would never meet the GM or other specs if their oils acted that way. It's a myth from the 60's. The only time people have sluge oil buidup is because they don't change their oil frequently enough (ironic though based on some things we're reading here about lack of following the GM service interval).


----------



## MackNCheese (Jan 19, 2020)

BDCCruze said:


> Pennzoil would never meet the GM or other specs if their oils acted that way. It's a myth from the 60's. The only time people have sluge oil buidup is because they don't change their oil frequently enough (ironic though based on some things we're reading here about lack of following the GM service interval).


Also I know in the VW 1.8T they have slugging problems. Even though you would use the correct VW 502 approved oil you can sludge up. It is due to people boosting and not letting the turbo cool off, thus cooking the oil. Sounds crazy but people deal with it in those alot. Even people using quality oil.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

revjpeterson said:


> @XtremeRevolution Can you give us Diesel guys any insight on AMSOil's change in recommendation on the oil for our engines? Does this new oil meet the specs for the 2.0L with intact emssions?


I used the "Report a problem" link on Amsoil site to comment on their oil recommendation. I'll update this thread if I get a response.


----------



## MackNCheese (Jan 19, 2020)

Please let me know if you do. I wrote them yesterday regarding it. They said it could take up to 3 days.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Go with what the manufacturer recommends. Dexos2 and you won't have anything to worry about. If you search hard enough you can get GM branded Dexos2 around 5 dollars a quart. With a filter and doing it yourself you'll be around 25 dollars and 15 to 25 minutes. Very easy car to change oil in. BTW go ahead and get a new drain plug now.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

15cruzediesel said:


> Go with what the manufacturer recommends. Dexos2 and you won't have anything to worry about. If you search hard enough you can get GM branded Dexos2 around 5 dollars a quart. With a filter and doing it yourself you'll be around 25 dollars and 15 to 25 minutes. Very easy car to change oil in. BTW go ahead and get a new drain plug now.


Or switch to a Fumoto valve. I've had mine converted over for about 4 changes now. It doesn't drain quite as quickly, but it makes life a lot easier.


----------



## MackNCheese (Jan 19, 2020)

I got this reply this morning from Amsoil:









So why then is the DHD listed if it isnt Dexos2? Wouldn't they list the dexos2 approved oil if the dealer recommends it?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

@XtremeRevolution


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

MackNCheese said:


> So why then is the DHD listed if it isnt Dexos2? Wouldn't they list the dexos2 approved oil if the dealer recommends it?


Like I said earlier, a few months ago it wasn't. Someone obviously changed it recently by mistake.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

MackNCheese said:


> Looking at getting a 14 CTD this week. What oil are you guys running in your engine and transmission? I like amsoil and rotella products. Have actually only ran amsoil in toys and lawn equipment, so running it in a vehicle will be different for me. Just looking for what people like and recommend. I appreciate you guys!


 Currently using LIQUI MOLY.


----------



## hbilow (Sep 17, 2016)

I have a 2014 Diesel that I bought with 53,000 miles on it. It’s now a little over 138,000. I have been using Amsoil European 5W-30 since I bought it, changing when the DIC recommended (about 7500 miles). Last summer I decided to have the oil analyzed, and it came back showing the oil still very good for use. Just last week I drew another sample, changed filter and topped off. That sample has also come back as good for continued use. I now have over 18,000 miles on this oil, and fully expect it to make it to 25,000 miles. I will probably change it at that point. The Amsoil European is pricey up front, but if it’s good for this many miles it becomes cheap.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Glad you are changing the filter at the normal cycle.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

@MackNCheese - Check Amsoil site again. Looks like they fixed it within the past day or so.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm also using the Penzoil Euro L from Walmart, and I usually change at about 20% on the OLM. This for all 4 Diesel Cruzes, one Gen 1, and 3 Gen 2s. There is Amsoil 5W 40 that is Dexos 2, ironically it was the oil recommended for my 2004 Land Rover Discovery, but I'm sure it would work in the Cruze as well, but certainly at additional cost, and it bumps up the viscosity a bit. There was a Valvoline Dexos 2 at Walmart as well, but did not see it last trip.. that was also 5W40 oil. I used a quart to top off my Cummins Diesel pick up.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm surprised XtremeRevolution hasn't posted in this thread on the new AMSOIL recommendation for our Cruze. It is the DP530QT. I just switched over to it from the DHD. My UOA's have been terrible with high fuel dilution. I'm wonding how the new formula oil will work. This is a new product along with the new diesel oil that AMSOIL has for the new 3.0 Duramax in the 1500 GM line of pickups.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

BlueTopaz said:


> I'm surprised XtremeRevolution hasn't posted in this thread on the new AMSOIL recommendation for our Cruze. It is the DP530QT. I just switched over to it from the DHD. My UOA's have been terrible with high fuel dilution. I'm wonding how the new formula oil will work. This is a new product along with the new diesel oil that AMSOIL has for the new 3.0 Duramax in the 1500 GM line of pickups.


A higher viscosity will help control fuel dilution. A 10w30 or 5w40 will improve wear and retain viscosity in the 30 wt range at the end of your change interval. 

In before the Cruzetalk army of tools saying "you cant use Amsoil DHD in your Cruze, it's not Dexos 2 ! It'll kill yer DPF !


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

sailurman said:


> I also have used the Pennzoil since my free manufacturer oil changes expired. I purchase the oil at Walmart and the filter online. Then I take the car to the dealership and they charge me $30-$40 to do the change with my materials. Crap, I just hit zero and haven't prepped for it.... I'm at 137,000 miles and have not had an emission issue since before my warranty expired. Just remember these are drivers cars and not grocery getters.


160k and still no issues.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Diesel4Ever said:


> A higher viscosity will help control fuel dilution. A 10w30 or 5w40 will improve wear and retain viscosity in the 30 wt range at the end of your change interval.
> 
> In before the Cruzetalk army of tools saying "you cant use Amsoil DHD in your Cruze, it's not Dexos 2 ! It'll kill yer DPF !


I've been lucky with no issues when I ran DHD but now that AMSOIL came out with the DP530. My UOA had drastically improved and that is what I will run from here on out.


----------

